# Let's see your favorite!



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Let's see a picture of your favorite walking stick! Or, if you have more than one favorite, post both!


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

This one came out natuarally like this...I just added some brass tacks for eyes and some red paint in the mouth area for affect....

I left the bark on the second one and a bunch of poly urethane...









Last one I used brass tacks and brads for a nice affect...Plus about 20 coats of poly urathane...


----------

